# κοσμοσκίαση = global dimming



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Ο όρος _*κοσμοσκίαση *_για την απόδοση του _global dimming_ προτείνεται στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012), και συγκεκριμένα στο μέρος «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση».

Μέχρι σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται συμβατικά ο όρος «παγκόσμιο σκοτείνιασμα» (με ~40 πραγματικά-μοναδικά διαδικτυακά ευρήματα σε ονομαστική+γενική.

Ορισμός του φαινομένου από http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_dimming:
Global dimming is the gradual reduction in the amount of global direct irradiance at the Earth's surface that was observed for several decades after the start of systematic measurements in the 1950s.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Για να γίνει ίσως σαφέστερη η επιλογή του όρου σκίαση (πού είναι η σκιά; ποιος φωτίζει; κ.λπ.), προσθέτω ακόμη ένα απόσπασμα από τη συνέχεια του πιο πάνω άρθρου της γουίκη:

It is thought that global dimming is probably due to the increased presence of aerosol particles in the atmosphere caused by human action. Aerosols and other particulates absorb solar energy and reflect sunlight back into space. [...]

Με άλλα λόγια, η σκιά και η σκίαση προέρχονται από τα σωματίδια που προκαλούν τη μόλυνση της ατμόσφαιρας. Η οπτική γωνία είναι διαφορετική. Η άμεση απόδοση του αγγλικού θα ήταν ίσως *κοσμο(συ)σκότιση...


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Τη _συσκότιση_ πώς την καταλαβαίνουμε ακριβώς; Παραθέτω ορισμούς της κυριολεκτικής σημασίας:

το σκοτείνιασμα ενός χώρου με ελάττωση της έντασης του φυσικού ή του τεχνητού φωτισμού: _Κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου είχε επιβληθεί ~ όλων των κτιρίων. _β. μπλακ άουτ. (ΛΚΝ)
το να συσκοτιστεί κάτι εντελώς, να βυθιστεί στο σκοτάδι ΣΥΝ. μπλακ-άουτ (ΛΝΕΓ)
το να γίνεται κάτι εντελώς σκοτεινό (ΠαπΛεξ)

Το *dimming*, από την άλλη, είναι making or becoming less bright or distinct. Αυτή η μείωση της έντασης του φωτισμού μπορεί να αποδοθεί με τη _συσκότιση_ όταν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι σημαίνει το ολοκληρωτικό σκοτείνιασμα; Και βέβαια, για τον *dimmer* μείναμε στον _ροοστάτη_.

Μπορεί να μην είναι ακριβής η *κοσμοσκίαση*, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να μου αρέσει κιόλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να μην είναι ακριβής η *κοσμοσκίαση*, αλλά έχει αρχίσει να μου αρέσει κιόλας.


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, αρχικά τσίνησα. Μα ποιος ρίχνει τη σκιά του στον κόσμο; Μπήκε κάτι ανάμεσα στον ήλιο και τη Γη; Όταν διάβασα όμως το γουικιάρθρο καλύτερα, και διαπίστωσα ότι πρόκειται για το φαινόμενο που οφείλεται στη συνολική σκιά από τα σωματίδια, έπαψα να έχω επιφυλάξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Εμένα κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στην κοσμοσκίαση. Μπορεί να θεωρήσετε ακραίες τις επιλογές μου αλλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια _φωτομείωση_ ή _φωτοελάττωση_ (με ένα _παγκόσμια_ από μπροστά).


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στην κοσμοσκίαση. Μπορεί να θεωρήσετε ακραίες τις επιλογές μου αλλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια _φωτομείωση_ ή _φωτοελάττωση_ (με ένα _παγκόσμια_ από μπροστά).



Στην αναζήτηση εναλλακτικών όρων ξεκίνησα με τη _φωτομείωση_! Στη συνέχεια έφτασα μέχρι το _μούχρωμα_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Αυτό πάντως που συμβαίνει δεν είναι μείωση του φωτός (αφού ο ήλιος το ίδιο φως συνεχίζει να στέλνει), αλλά η αύξηση της σκίασης (καθότι μπαίνουν στη μέση τα σωμάτια που λειτουργούν σαν σκίαστρο)· επομένως εύλογα η σύνθεση με τη _-σκίαση_ (σημείο αναφοράς: η σκιά) είναι προτιμότερη της σύνθεσης με το _φωτο-_ (σημείο αναφοράς: το φως).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά δεν μιλάμε για φωτομείωση του Ήλιου αλλά για φωτομείωση στην Γη. Όταν λέμε ότι μια μέρα είναι πολύ φωτεινή, δεν εννοούμε ότι ξαφνικά ο ήλιος λάμπρυνε από μόνος του, με την αστρονομική έννοια. Σκέψου ότι χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμα και εκφράσεις όπως "ο ήλιος ήταν πολύ λαμπρός" ή "ο ήλιος έστεκε ολόλαμπρος εκείνη την μέρα", λες και άλλαξε κάτι στην εγγενή του φωτεινότητα. Πάντα το σημείο αναφοράς μας είναι το φως που φτάνει σε εμάς. Πάντως έκφραση με σκίαση δεν ξέρω. Δηλαδή όταν μια μέρα δεν είναι πολύ φωτεινή, εκτός κι αν είναι νεφελώδης, δεν λέμε ποτέ ότι είναι σκιώδης ή σκιερή ή σκιασμένη ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Μα αφού στις εκλείψεις έχουμε σκιά και παρασκιά! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά στην έκλειψη είναι η σκιά της Σελήνης και είναι πολύ πραγματική σκιά και όχι απλώς αντανάκλαση του φωτός από σωματίδια. Εξάλλου η σκιά της Σελήνης εμποδίζει το φως να φτάσει στην Γη, όχι να διαπεράσει την ατμόσφαιρα. Αν είναι έτσι, ακόμα και η νύχτα είναι σκίαση (η ίδια η σκιά της Γης).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

Μα 'σύ είπες ότι δεν σ' ενδιαφέρει η διαδικασία, αλλά το πώς αυτή γίνεται αντιληπτή από τον επίγειο παρατηρητή — μην μου τα γυρνάς τώρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Χέλλε, κι εγώ στην αρχή έτσι μπερδεύτηκα. Φύγε λίγο όμως από τον αγγλικό όρο και σκέψου το ίδιο το φαινόμενο: Η ατμόσφαιρα γεμίζει με διάφορα μόρια που η σκιά τους πέφτει στον κόσμο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Τη _φωτοσκίαση_ να μη μου πειράξετε...


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Περιττό να πω ότι επειδή αγγλιστί dim είναι κι ο χαζός, η έκφραση αρχικά με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι αναφερόταν στο ότι γινόμαστε πιο χαζοί, κάτι σαν το dumbing down.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Περιττό να πω ότι επειδή αγγλιστί dim είναι κι ο χαζός, η έκφραση αρχικά με έκανε να σκεφτώ ότι αναφερόταν στο ότι γινόμαστε πιο χαζοί, κάτι σαν το dumbing down.


Μας ψεκάζουν! Η σκίαση οφείλεται στις ψεκάδες. Και η συσκότιση του νου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, κι εγώ στην αρχή έτσι μπερδεύτηκα. Φύγε λίγο όμως από τον αγγλικό όρο και σκέψου το ίδιο το φαινόμενο: Η ατμόσφαιρα γεμίζει με διάφορα μόρια που η σκιά τους πέφτει στον κόσμο.



Ένα μέρος ναι, αλλά αυτό που κυρίως συμβαίνει είναι αντανάκλαση. Για global dimming κάναμε στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αυτού του είδους η αντανάκλαση είναι ο λόγος που βλέπεις π.χ. ακτίνες λέιζερ, όταν δεν χτυπάνε στα μάτια σου. Χωρίς σωματίδια -σκόνης, στην περίπτωση του λέιζερ- δεν πρόκειται να δεις τίποτα.


----------

